# Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?



## benefull (9. April 2011)

*Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Hallo,
ich besitze eine Coloful gtx 460 Igame, welche eigentlich ein sehr gutes Kühlsystem besitzt.
Doch bei Furmarkt erreicht die Karte fast 80°C, auch wenn der Lüfter nur bei 55% steht. In meinem Gehäuse sind keine Gehäuselüfter, da ich damals keine Ahnung von PC's hatte und mir dann den PC geholt habe,
mit Schrottgehäuse. Man kann nur vorne und hinten einen 80mm-Lüfter anbringen. Deshalb werde ich mir bald warscheinlich ein neues Gehäuse zulegen müssen. (meine Eltern werden begeistert sein)
Nachdem das Netzteil aus dem PC auch Schrott war . Ein letztes Mal ein PC von dem Laden. Naja aufjedenfall wollte ich fragen, was es bringen würde, wenn ich mir 2 Gehäuselüfter kaufen würde.
Im Sommer würde es wohl noch wärmer werden, da der PC auf dem Dachboden steht. Meine Festplatte wird aktuell auch bis zu 47°C warm, was zu viel ist, wie ich finde.

lg


----------



## lu89 (9. April 2011)

Also ich denke mal, das 2 80mm Lüfter (kosten je nach Model so 5-15€ das Stück, also nicht die Welt) Da schon ordentlich was bringen. Was ist denn sonst so verbaut?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Die Temps der GraKa sind vollkommen ok und die Temps aus Furmark erreicht man in Spielen sowieso nie.
Vor die HDD könntest du einen Lüfter machen, aber wenn nur 80er reinpassen, dann wird das wieder lauter werden da die wesentlich schneller drehen müssen um auch was an Luft zu befördern.

Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Bei den Gehäuselüftern würden sich diese Xilence Red Wing 80x80x25mm, 1500rpm anbieten, sind noch recht leise und preiswert. Habe die auch in einem Oldtimer drin


----------



## floric (9. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich habe auch einen "Xilence Red Wing 80mm" verbaut, aber ich finde, die fördern sehr wenig Luft (auch wenn sie sehr leise sind; bei 12V fieben sie aber leicht).
Die teuersten mit (aber meiner Meinung nach Besten) sind die "Be quiet! Silent Wings USC 80mm" mit 80mm. Da ich nach solchen erst gesucht hatte, wurde mir vor Kurzem hier im Forum ein 80er mit Versand für 11 Euro angeboten. Vielleicht wäre das was für dich. Wenn ja, kann ich gerne einen Kontakt herstellen, wenn der Lüfter noch verfügbar ist.
Ich habe gestern und heute aus meinem Billiggehäuse (92er Lüfter und einmal 80er Lüfter) einen "Kühlschrank" gemacht. Oben einen 120er "Silent Wings USC" reingesägt und mit 12V betrieben und unten neben dem besagten "Xilence Red Wing 80" einen "Silent Wings USC 92" eingebaut. Die Luft wird am Boden eingesaugt, steigt auf zum Hyper TX3 (40% Leistung) und wird direkt oben mit dem großen Lüfter rausgezogen.
Mein Opa hat mir die Bohrungen und Löcher gemacht. Kosten sind so 30-40 Euro für die 3 Lüfter, dafür habe ich die Temperatur der CPU im Gegensatz zu ganz früher unter Volllast um 10-11 Kelvin gesenkt. Im Leerlauf läuft er mit 25-27 Grad. 
Also ich würde an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall die 2 Lüfter ergänzen. Aber schau erstmal, welches Gehäuse du hast. Dann können wir Dir besser helfen.
Wie siehts denn mit der CPU aus? Welcher Kühler wurde verwendet und wie warm wird die unter Volllast?


----------



## butzler (11. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Hatte dasselbe Problem mit Gehäuse vom Fertigrechner - habe bei ebay für 29.- Euro ein neuwertiges gebrauchtes Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse gekauft.
Da sind schon zwei richtig gute 120er Lüfter drin und Platz für insgesamt 7, wenn man etwas umbaut auch bis zu 10 !!
Cpu-Kühler passen auch alle gängigen (EKL/Skythe) rein. War vom Händler, ein "Sofortkauf", kann Dir den Namen leider nicht mehr sagen, der bietet aber bestimmt noch immer sog. Rückläufer-Gehäuse an. Meins war wirklich absolut neu, nur ein paar Schrauben fehlten und ein unbedeutender Kratzer war an der Front.


----------



## schlappe89 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich würde mir gleich ein neuen Gehäuse kaufen.
Ansonsten würde ich mich bei ebay umschauen und irgendwo ein Paar 80mm Lüfter billig ersteigern.
Oder zwei von diesen: Arctic Cooling Arctic F8, 80x80x25mm, 2000rpm, 47.6m³/h, 0.3 Sone | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## S!lent dob (12. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Die 2x80er bringen in jedem Dall beim Langzeit Spielen was, rein damit, die HDD wird sich bedanken, sofern sie hinter dem Einlaßlüfter sitzt.
Der größte Feind des guten ist immer das bessere, in dem Fall ein Gehäuse mit Platz für 120er, aber wenn dus nicht so dolle hast nimm erstmal die 2 Be/Entlüfter.


----------



## meratheus (12. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Auch wenn du ein neues Gehäuse kaufst wird die GPU-Temperatur unter Furmark nicht geringer. 80 Grad bei 55% Lüfterdrehzahl sind eh schon top, zumal Furmark eh viel zu brutal für die VGA ist. Und wenn die Lüfter da bei 55% werkeln, wird die Lüfterregelung im VGA BIOS so eingestellt sein. Solltest du dein Gehäuse kühler bekommen wird die GPU-Temperatur immer noch bei 80 Grad unter Furmark und die Lüfterdrehzahl noch geringer als 55% sein.


----------



## benefull (12. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Sorry das ich mich solange nicht gemeldet habe, hatte viel zutun.
Also verbaut ist ein Amd Athlon II x4 640, Asus m4n68t, colorful gtx 460, irgendein Schrottgehäuse(Trendbyte Palladium PC AMD AM3+ Athlon II X4 640 - ..:: trendbyte Online Shop ::..), ein Sharkoon Rush-power 600 Watt (Ich weiß ist oversized).
Also mit den Temps meint ihr ist ok? Ich höre manchmal wie welche da ca. 70°C schaffen. Aber ich weiß nicht ob Auflösung 7680x4320, xtreme burn-in und post-fx. Immerhin ist meine Karte ja schon auf 820 mhz, shade 1640 und memory 2000 Mhz getaktet. Also meine Festplatte ist auf 46°C maximal und beim Minecraft spielen ging meine Cpu auf 59°C (die einzelnen Cores blieben bei 42°C, was aber irgendwie komisch ist. Von 59°C auf 42°C?
Im Sommer wirds wohl noch wärmer. 
Also 11 Euro für einen Lüfter finde ich zu viel, wenn ich mir die Arctic Coolings für 2 Euro anguck .
Aber danke für das Angebot.
Bei Vollast ist die Cpu bei 62°C und der Boxed-Kühler wird verwendet, ist recht leise. Also ich war ein halbes Jahr an den Boxed mit 100% durchgehend gewöhnt. Da ist das ne ganz andere Klasse wenn er runterregelt. (Im Bios geändert, nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, dass er durchgehend auf 100% läuft)
Das Midgard hat ein Kollege, schönes Teil. Nur wenn wir demnächst Lans machen und beide das gleiche Gehäuse haben find ichs doof .
Aber was ich als schönstes Gehäuse finde, ist ja das Coolermaster Haf 922 mit Seitenfenster! Nur kostet es 100€ 
Bei so "Rückläufern" würde ich auch zuschlagen, hatte auch schon gesucht, aber nicht fündig geworden.

lg


----------



## floric (12. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Schau mal nach dem Coolermaster Elite 430 (mit Seitenfenster und vielen Kühlmöglichkeiten, aber ohne Kabelmanagement).
Das würde ich mir kaufen (wenn ich jetzt nicht ein "gemoddetes" Gehäuse hätte). Kostet so 40-50 Euro, wenn es ein neues Gehäuse sein soll. (mit blauem Gehäuselüfter (120mm)).


----------



## benefull (12. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Danke für den Vorschlag aber irgendwie ist das nichts für mich. Soll eher etwas größer und irgendwie anders vom Design sein.
Hab mich schon durch Caseking durchgesucht, so einige sehen schon sehr geil aus. z.B. Lancool k62, Xigmatek Udgard, Coolermaster Haf 922 oder Coolermaster CM 690 II. 
Aber erstmal werde ich mir Lüfter holen!


----------



## S!lent dob (13. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*



benefull schrieb:


> Also mit den Temps meint ihr ist ok? Ich höre manchmal wie welche da ca. 70°C schaffen. Aber ich weiß nicht ob Auflösung 7680x4320, xtreme burn-in und post-fx. Immerhin ist meine Karte ja schon auf 820 mhz, shade 1640 und memory 2000 Mhz getaktet. Also meine Festplatte ist auf 46°C maximal und beim Minecraft spielen ging meine Cpu auf 59°C (die einzelnen Cores blieben bei 42°C, was aber irgendwie komisch ist. Von 59°C auf 42°C?
> 
> lg



Gar kein Problem, regel deinen Grakalüfter auf 100% 
7680x4320??? Auflösung vertippt? 
Bei AMD ist derTempsensor nicht grad der zuverlässigste bzw. deffekt.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Das k62 hab ich auch. Ist echt richtig klasse. Wenn du nicht so viel augeben willst holste dir das k58 aber bedenke in dem sind keine Lüfter im Deckel, die dann zum nachkaufen auch nochmal was kosten.

mfg alex


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Hi!

Wenn du ein neues Case planst, schau doch an besten selbst noch einmal bei Caseking rein.
Da solltest du das passende für dein Budget finden. Das HAF912 finde ich persönlich auch net schlecht...

Gruß


----------



## lukyluke (13. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Moin erstmal,
zu deinem Problem wie schon alle gesagt haben: etwas Luft ist besser als gar keine!!! Ich habe selber eine GTX460 aber nicht das Referenzdesign. Diese wird nicht mal annähernd so heiß wie deine
Zu Gehäusen kann ich nur sagen: Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem CM 690II mit Window sieht das richtig gut aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe aber eigene Lüfter eingebaut, also überlegt dir ob du erst umsteigst und dann neue Lüfter kaufst. In das Gehäuse passen bis zu 10 Lüfter rein (nur das Gehäuse). Bei mir sind es aktuell 10 aber alle Lüfter im Gehäuse und es befindet sich gerade in der umbauphase


----------



## benefull (13. April 2011)

*AW: Temperatursenkung durch Gehäuselüfter?*

Also die Auflösung ist definitiv bei mir einstellbar. Ist die neueste Version von Furmark.
Mit der Cpu wird es wohl stimmen. Dann sind die einzelnen Cores wohl von den Temps richtig.
Grakalüfter auf 100%? ne danke, wurde schon lange genug vom Boxed gequält 
Also wenn meine alter gts 250 verkauft ist, kaufe ich mir ein Satz Lüfter.


----------

